# Wireless Router Suggestions



## MBuzzy (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm getting ready to set up a wireless network for my soon to be in-laws.  I am by no means a computer person - but I've done a few networks before.  

Basically I'm just looking for a GOOD wireless Router.  We will be connection at least 2 laptops, one desktop on a different floor, and hardwiring one computer into the Router.  They use a Cable modem for internet.

I've had trouble with both a Linksys Wireless-B router and a Belkin Router.  Both of them worked for a while, then started crapping out.  The Linksys eventually got to the point that it didn't work at all and the Belkin got to the point (after about 6 months of use) that it had to be unplugged and plugged back in about every 20-30 minutes for it to work.

Any suggestions, has anyone had GOOD experiences?  Also, I have no experience with Wireless N......Do I need B, G, or N?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 1, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Any suggestions, has anyone had GOOD experiences?  Also, I have no experience with Wireless N......Do I need B, G, or N?  Thanks!!!



Used a D-Link at work when we had a wireless network, never had any major problems.

B, G and N are just different standards.  N is the fastest, followed by G, B is pretty dated.  But for it to work both your router and your NIC need to support it.  Most go backwards though, so a "n" one likely supports "g" and "b" connections

I'm surprised with the problems you had, I'm pretty sure I've used both those brands and not had anything like that happen on any of them.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 3, 2007)

I've always had good luck with Netgear wireless router products.  As long as you get one that hasn't been opened by someone who didn't know how to properly install one, they're pretty easy to set up.  

I've used a WG624 (super G) as well as my current router, which is a WPN824 "MIMO G" router.  Excellent signal strength, and the only time I ever have to do a reset is after a power outage.  Even then, it's pretty rate.  

I will suggest this, though; Netgear routers come shipped in an unactivated form, and you simply need to follow the instructions to activate it using a wired connection first.  If you can't connect to your DSL / Cable modem, then do a factory default reset (push a pin into that small hole in the back), and that takes care of things, in case if someone messed around with it before.  


I strongly discourage people from buying D-Link routers.  Mine died in 14 months, and required resets every day, or else I'd lose speed, and get terrible lag.  

Linksys is good, as are the US Robotics routers.


----------



## Carol (Jul 3, 2007)

Linksys is my personal fave, the performance has been great, their tech support has been great too.

My own experience with D-Link has not been that great.  I have a wireless router and a straight hub under the desk in my office and they both died after about a year.  I didn't spill coffee on them, either


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've got a Linksys, and I haven't had any problems.  It was easy to set up, and I've been able to add a computer or two without problems.  Once in a while, I seem to bump my wife's computer as I use a laptop -- but I think that's as much due to her persistence in using AOL via our cable modem as anything else.

Whichever brand you choose -- be sure to set up your security!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 4, 2007)

and I've been using a D-Link for about 4 years without a hiccup......1 wired and 4 wireless connections. I reboot it every 60 days.

Linksys and netgear have both given me grief.

I think you sometimes get lucky with electronics, most are fickle lil beasties, but you can get lucky and find a "set it and forget it" piece of hardware.

The most important piece of advice I can give: make sure the firmware (the OS of the router) is up to date. 
Many a silly problem has been fixed by simply updating it.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got Linksys and it has been terrible.  In the end I don't think it matters really what brand you choose cause as evidenced here sometimes it works out great and sometimes it doesn't.

My sister has netgear and she's never seemed to have problems.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a Linksys that I've never had problems with - I've been using the same router at least 2 1/2 years, no problems adding additional computers as needed.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 4, 2007)

I have Linksys and it's been great, no problems at all.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 4, 2007)

I, too, use Linksys and always have, without issue. At most, I have had to reboot the router, but that moreso with older routers, I'm on my third Linksys. As I've gotten newer models, I've had less problems. I do have issue occasionally with VPN, and when I do, I reset the router and the DSL modem out of habit. I believe it is more the modem than it is the router. Guess I can check that out next time it happens.


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 4, 2007)

I sell about 3 brands ; 2 cheap ones and linksys.
For short distances and just plain easy connectivity you can choose just a cheap product ; there isn't any really bad stuff anymore.

But if you want a quality product with wide range , good signal strenght and all the options you would want ; get linksys indeed.
I did get some customers back with some issues with their routers but there was always the cheap product involved.
Never seen a wlan based on linksys stuff go wrong.
It's like plextor opticals ; they're pricey but the quality is all worth it.


----------

